# ********* Norfolkline Sold *********



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Info courtesey of the Dover Ferry Photos Forum:

'Norfolkline could be sold to DFDS within the week'
dated 6 December 2009.

A sale has been mooted for about a year now.....

Will keep you posted as I know more...

This is what the Delft could look like next year!!!
(acknowledgement to Nigel T. DFPF)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Carl

Interesting, I presume it's just the ferry operation, not the whole shipping / freight company?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Correct - AP Moller-Maersk want to offload 'non-core assets'. I guess Norfolkline falls into that bracket!!

The original news came about in May, but seemed to stall over the summer. 'Sources' (not mine!!) have it that DFDS, who have been at the table since May, are close to securing a deal.

I hope whoever buys it keeps the Dover-Dunkerque route open....far less stressful that Calais!!!

regards
Carl


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

So do I ! I have three booking on them in 2010.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

If DFDS do buy NL, I cant see them closing the route immediately - why would they, other than to move the ships and use them elsewhere in Northern Europe.

DFDS are not currently operators out of Dover, so the NL operation is not competition for them. Perhaps DFDS see a future with the NL route that they can profit from.

Look at the new P&O newbuilds: 180 units of freight and 195 tourist vehicles. That tells you where the ferry companies think the future lies.

When Townsend Bros. first started their ro-ro operation with the Free Enterprise, it could take only 3 lorries!!!

We shall see - but I dont think there will be too much upheaval next year - unless SF cant get their act together!!!

Carl


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*

And following on from the Dover P&O Ships, I hope DFDS can look to re-open the UK-Norway Route!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I came back 16.00 yesterday from Dunkerke and the boat was not very full at all. Makes you wonder how they can do it, i suppose the freight transport subsidises the car side of the business. Chasper.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

****** NORFOLKLINE SOLD ******

*NORFOLKLINE SOLD*

It has happened: Norfolkline has been sold to DFDS, with Maersk investing in DFDS.

Read all about it here:

https://newsclient.omxgroup.com/cdsPublic/viewDisclosure.action?disclosureId=378260&messageId=452883

Other than a change of name for the ships (removing the 'Maersk') I dont think much else will change yet........

(Nothing is mentioned about this on the Norfolkline website)

Regards
Carl


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*dfds*

now wait to see what they do with the prices for dunkirk we have used them every time for the camper at £108 return for 10 mtr van pulling car (did we tell them car on back ) :?


----------

